# Critique 16 month old Female



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Please critique my 16 month old black and red bitch. Do you think she could be a show dog? She is very obedient and protects the house well, disregarding her young age. Can you rate her 1-10? I try to brush her whenever I can because of my tight schedule. And leave anything else you would like to share !  thank you and have an amazing day!


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm new here, can someone explain how to post pictures? Thanks


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Upload your photos to a file server and post the link here.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If you look at your quick reply at the bottom, there is a small icon of a yellowish picture with mountains and a moon. Click that, input the image URL and enter.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Or if your using a mobile phone just download the petguide app, I find it a lot easier to post pictures from there..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks for the replies, downloaded the app.






(the dog on the left)





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

and sorry for the bad quality of pictures, she is so energetic i find it near impossible to get a good picture of her :gsdsit:


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You're going to need a better picture of her stacked. Sorry...but from the one you posted she just doesn't look very good at all. I know its probably not this way, but it looks like her hips are above her withers.

Get her head up, and looking out (not back) so that we can really see her proportions because IMO her neck looks very long the way her head is down in that picture.

As for show prospects...what venue are you planning on showing in? She looks like she's German, and possibly coated, I know AKC pretty well and you probably wouldn't be very successful with her in that venue.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's the depth of the photo or not, but her legs seem to be quite short.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The proportions do seem out of the ordinary.


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

I will try to get a better picture of her stacking. As for the show line, never mind I think I will maintain her as a guard dog and family pet. I'm currently training her and she's doing very well with obedience. I started about 1 month ago. I know I took way too long but I was busy with school and sports. Here is a video of her running in slow motion( sorry for the bad quality): http://youtu.be/zrltvD7Iv6I



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Also do you have any tips or recital or anything to get her stacked. I know it's a natural position for them but my dog is very very active so she is always either laying down resting or running and playing. So it's hard for me to get her in that position. Also, do any of you have information about the Miami Obedience Dog club? I am going to try and take her today to look around and see but I would like a heads up and any past experience information would be fine. Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

LaikaGSD said:


> Also do you have any tips or recital or anything to get her stacked. I know it's a natural position for them but my dog is very very active so she is always either laying down resting or running and playing. So it's hard for me to get her in that position. Also, do any of you have information about the Miami Obedience Dog club? I am going to try and take her today to look around and see but I would like a heads up and any past experience information would be fine. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This can help you get your dig in a good stack. 

http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/the-gsd-stack.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol...a stack is not a natural position. It is a position that makes it look like their back end is in motion while the dog is standing still. You have to train a "stand" and then train her to allow you to place her in a stack. If started young (puppies) you can train them to stack out of motion (they'll come to a halt in that position) but for the rest of us that didn't do that you just need to train her to stand/stay and put her in that position.

Activity levels have nothing to do with it. Train her to stay in any position you want and she'll do it.


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Lol...a stack is not a natural position. It is a position that makes it look like their back end is in motion while the dog is standing still. You have to train a "stand" and then train her to allow you to place her in a stack. If started young (puppies) you can train them to stack out of motion (they'll come to a halt in that position) but for the rest of us that didn't do that you just need to train her to stand/stay and put her in that position.
> 
> Activity levels have nothing to do with it. Train her to stay in any position you want and she'll do it.


Who is talking about activity levels ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I took a look at your video - LOL, love the slo-mo voice. 

You'll need to get a video of her trotting freely in order to evaluate movement.

She looks a lot more balanced in the video than in that one picture you posted (that pic really makes her look weird) - another reason to try to get her stacked properly, and get a pic from a straight-on angle to do her justice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Lol...a stack is not a natural position.


It is for _my_ dogs! As puppies, before we even train a stack for show, they'll stand this way.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

FjD said:


> Who is talking about activity levels ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The OP was...saying the dog is so active that he can't get her to sit still. It's either running or laying down to rest for the next run.


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Aw very cute dog. And my bad, I believed to read somewhere that it was a natural position for them. I've learned so much in this forum, super glad I joined. I'm uploading another video now, will post link in a few 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

http://youtu.be/tDFlwOWh6HU here it is









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

That's still not a stack...

Its not the best example...but here's my boy...










The position you posted, its impossible to tell her angulation, her top line, or to see if her ratios are good.


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry, best picture I have. I will try to get another tomorrow? Have you seen the video? I think se is stacking for about 2 seconds their. She was going crazy over this cat she saw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The whole video you're over the top of her and her back legs are too far under her causing her top line to not be straight anyways. You don't want a critique off of that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah you need to be level with her (so on your knees), the camera should be perpendicular to her and about at her shoulder level.


----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok I will try to get a better one tomorrow. Sorry, my 15 year old self can only do so much


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

To get a really good photo of Harley stacked, I required the assistance from a second individual. I put him in a stack then stepped back to shoot the photo. While I was doing this, I had my father hold a dog biscuit in front of him, to keep him looking forward. Then he got the biscuit after the photo was taken.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

LaikaGSD, a stack IS a natural position for them. My dogs stand 3 point all the time. They did so naturally as babies, and do so now as adults. It's a normal way for them to start.


----------

